
Coca-Cola is discontinuing the Odwalla juice brand - walterbell
https://www.foodnavigator-usa.com/Article/2020/07/02/Bittersweet-moment-for-Odwalla-co-founder-as-Coca-Cola-axes-the-brand-and-focuses-on-more-scalable-innovations
======
rootsudo
Makes sense, the logistics to transport (Refrigeration required) vs soda and
sugar concerns made it hard to compete against Pepsi brands like Tropicana and
Naked.

AFAIK, Pepsi products don't require a refrigerated supply chain.

------
alphabettsy
I shifted to buying another brand that wasn’t owned by a mega-corp when I
found out it was purchased. I wonder how common that is?

------
woldemariam
Going to miss Odwalla. Naked never did it for me.

